# Adding A Single ps Demasoni & ps Flavus In A Tank?



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wondering if they are too conspecific and would try to kill each other? Theyre different colors but have stripes. Id put them in my 75 gallon.

75 Gallon
1 Rusty (Iodotropheus sprengerae)
1 Powder Blue (Pseudotropheus socolofi)
2 Yellow Lab (labidochromis caeruleus)
2 Rock Kribensis (Paralabidochromis sauvagei)
1 Red Tail Shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)

Im also considering putting a ps Acei and I must say I would 100% absolutely love to get a Victorian thickskin cichlid in there too. Oh and 5-6 cherry barbs as dither/target fish.

EDIT: I should also note that i'd be fine with returning fish to the store of giving them away if problems arise.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This came up in a post not too long ago. Someone was trying to get ideas for demasoni tank mates. Flavus was suggested, but it was a breeding group of them with a colony of demasoni. Not just single fish. Are you attempting an all male mbuna or just single fish, males with females?


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

yeah I saw some threads but they were in groups as you said. I want to add them to my current 75 gal. so 1 fish each of the demasoni and flavus only. I have females in the tank of other fish so an all male tank isn't possible.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yea I dont know... Usually having a single fish of several different species, with males and females, is not recommended.

In a 75, with mbuna, its suggested to have a max of 4 different species. A 75 allows enough space for 4 different males to establish a territory. So, in theory, if you only kept 4 males, maybe it could work. But you also have the kribs and the shark, so... who knows. I would also be concerned with the flavus/demasoni having no females around to harass , singling each other out due to similar barring(if the flavus is male).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Instead of adding singles I'd add more females to your existing groups. The singles will crossbreed with the others.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Instead of adding singles I'd add more females to your existing groups. The singles will crossbreed with the others.


Very true..

And the barbs will quickly become snacks, as may the shark.

You need to go one way or the other, and if you decide on breeding groups, you don't need to mix your locales as you are. They have different breeding habits and the tank will be very high stress.

It is really important with cichlids to do your research before adding one of this and two of that. It will be very discouraging for you when it goes bad...And it WILL go bad once they begin to sexually mature.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Most of the tank is male. A few of them I just don't know the sex. Its pretty much an all male tank. The barbs probably were a bad Idea but I think the shark will hold his own. I got a group of new fish a day ago including the demasoni/flavus and I removed most of the rocks and hiding places because the socolofi was not liking any of the new fish. Everybody is fine at the moment. When it goes bad I will take back the problem fish. It's worth a shot. I definitely don't want to see any of my fish die or suffer but I used to be a biology major in university so im just really interested in seeing how everything falls into place.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Interested or not, you will most likely have problems with the setup. The moment may be fine. I've seen things turn nasty within the hour...


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I definitely believe i'll have problems. Thing is I like all the fish so I cross my fingers at this point that they can live together. If they cant ill remove them until the tank is stable. Either take them back to the store, sell them privately orrrr possibly start a 2nd tank! lol


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

If you are aiming for an all male tank, I suggest you rehome all the females as soon as possible. Having even one female in there of any species will only add troubles to an already difficult task.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

that's what I plan on doing. So far I know every fish is a male except im unsure about the yellow labs, socolofi and demasoni.


----------

